# Experienced angler for coastal species. (ling, king, snapper etc)



## beachaggie (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't have access to a boat at the moment so I was hoping to find someone on here that needs a fishing partner. I'm experienced offshore. Can pitch in for gas limit of about $200 if we're going way off (50 plus) otherwise I'd like to keep it around $50 a trip. I'll clean the fish and wash the boat. Have jigging gear, some lighter trolling stuff, shark gear, spearfishing gear, lots of bottom drop gear. I can tie a haywire, bimini, braid to mono, properly crimp, etc. Worked as a deckhand for one summer at Galveston Party Boats and have done about a dozen trips offshore on smaller vessels to the gardens, 595 etc. I don't drink or smoke but don't care if others do.


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

golfcourseboy said:


> I don't have access to a boat at the moment so I was hoping to find someone on here that needs a fishing partner. I'm experienced offshore. Can pitch in for gas limit of about $200 if we're going way off (50 plus) otherwise I'd like to keep it around $50 a trip. I'll clean the fish and wash the boat. Have jigging gear, some lighter trolling stuff, shark gear, spearfishing gear, lots of bottom drop gear. I can tie a haywire, bimini, braid to mono, properly crimp, etc. Worked as a deckhand for one summer at Galveston Party Boats and have done about a dozen trips offshore on smaller vessels to the gardens, 595 etc. I don't drink or smoke but don't care if others do.


Can you call or txt me I mite have a couple of openings for Sunday 832 287 0802


----------

